# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  آشنایی با مریم میرزا خانی، برنده معتبرترین جایزه ریاضی جهان

## pourya_blue

خانم دکتر مریم میرزاخانی، یکی از نام‌دارترین  ریاضی‌دانان ایرانی‌الاصل معاصر ممکن است در فهرست نامزدهای مهم‌ترین جایزه  جهان ریاضیات یعنی مدال فیلدز قرار داشته باشد.  



*پوریا ناظمی:‌* برای علاقه‌مندان ریاضیات در ایران نام  مریم میرزاخانی نام آشنایی است. شهرت او قدم از حوزه تخصصی خود بیرون  گذاشته و ایرانیان، کارها و حداقل برخی از خبرهای موفقیت‌های او را در  شبکه‌های اجتماعی دنبال می‌کنند و به اشتراک می‌گذارند و بدین ترتیب او به  یکی از نامدارترین ریاضی‌دانان جوان ایرانی بدل شده است.
مریم میرزاخانی متولد تهران است و تحصیلات دبیرستان خود را در مدرسه فرزانگان تهران سپری کرد. او در *گفتگویی* درباره آغاز علاقه‌اش به ریاضیات می‌گوید :
_«بچه که بودم دوست داشتم نویسنده شوم. هر داستانی که به دستم  می‌رسید و در واقع هر کتابی که به دستم می‌رسید می‌خواندم. اما قبل از  آخرین سال حضورم در دبیرستان هیچ وقت فکر نمی‌کردم ریاضی‌دان شوم... برادرم  کسی بود که مرا به طور عام به علم علاقه‌مند کرد. او هرچیزی که در مدرسه  می‌آموخت، برای من تعریف می‌کرد و فکر می‌کنم اولین خاطره‌ای که از ریاضیات  دارم این بود که او مطلبی درباره جمع کردن اعداد ۱ تا ۱۰۰ را که در  مجله‌ای خوانده بود، برایم مطرح کرد و این‌که چکونه گاوس با روشی نوآورانه  آن را حل کرده بود. این اولین باری بود که از زیبایی یک راه حل ریاضی به  شوق می‌آمدم و مجذوب آن می‌شدم.»_
این علاقه او را به المپیاد ریاضی کشاند. او در دو المپیاد جهانی ریاضی  در سال‌های ۱۹۹۴ / ۱۳۷۳ و ۱۹۹۵ / ۱۳۷۴ که به‌ترتیب در هنگ‌کنگ و تورنتو  برگزار شد، مدال طلا را اخذ کرد. حدس زدن  مقصد  بعدی او چندان دشوار نبود؛  گروه ریاضیات دانشگاه صنعتی شریف، جایی که با بسیاری از دوستان و مدرسانش  آشنا شد و از آن‌ها الهام گرفت.
*یازمانده‌ای از شب تاریک ریاضیات ایران
*در  همان دوران تحصیل کارشناسی بود که به همراه تیم دانشگاه شریف برای شرکت در  مسابقات ریاضی دانشجویی به اهواز سفر کرد ولی تیم دانشجویان شریف در مسیر  برگشت خود از اهواز به تهران دچار حادثه شد. اسفند سال ۱۳۷۶ بود که خبر  سقوط اتوبوس حامل این تیم به درون دره جامعه ایران را شوکه کرد. در آن  فاجعه ۶ دانشجوی شریف جان خود را از دست دادند و در این بین غم سنگینی  جامعه ریاضیات ایران را فراگرفت، چرا که فعالان این حوزه می‌دانستند چه  استعدادهای درخشانی در آن اتوبوس بودند. مریم میرزاخانی نیز در آن حادثه  آسیب دید و یکی از بازمانده‌های آن شب تاریک ریاضیات ایران محسوب می‌شود.
او پس از پایان دوره کارشناسی خود، کارشناسی ارشدش را نیز در دانشگاه  شریف گرفت و برای ادامه تحصیلاتش به ایالات متحده رفت و در دانشگاه هاروارد  تحصیلات خود در زمینه ریاضیات را تکمیل کرد. او پس از دریافت مدک دکتری به  طور منظم و دایم در حوزه تخصصی خود در حال پژوهش و تدریس است و در  دانشگاه‌های پرینستون و استنفورد به عنوان محقق و استاد فعالیت کرده است. 
*جوایز و افتخارات* 
اگرچه  فعالیت‌های تخصصی او در زمینه ریاضیات به زودی مورد توجه جامعه ریاضی قرار  گرفت، اما در بین قشر عمومی‌تری از مردم زمانی نام او مطرح شد که در سال  ۲۰۰۵/۱۳۸۴ نشریه پاپیولار ساینس نام او را در فهرستی از ۱۰ ذهن جوان و برتر  علم آمریکا قرار داد.

حوزه فعالیت او به طور خاص برروی فضاهای هندسی و همچنین نظریه ارگودیک  متمرکز شده است. پرداختن به جزییات فعالیت‌های علمی او فراتر از این متن  است، اما او در مرزهای دانش ریاضیات به جستجو می‌پردازد و دامنه آگاهی ما  را از جهان شگفت‌انگیز ریاضیات توسعه می‌دهد.
پژوهش‌های مریم میرزاخانی بارها از سوی جامعه ریاضیات جهان مورد ستایش  قرار گرفته و جوایز و عناوین متعددی را برای او به ارمغان آورده است که  آخرین مورد آن، اعطای جایزه پژوهش برتر سال ۲۰۱۴ موسسه ریاضیات کلی The  Clay Mathematics Institute  (CMI) است. این جایزه به طور مشترک به او و  پیتر اسکولز (Peter Scholze) اهدا شد. این موسسه مریم میرزاخانی را به دلیل  مشارکت چشمگیر و موثرش در زمینه نظریه هندسه و نظریه ارگودیک شایسته این  عنوان دانسته بود.
او پیش‌تر جایزه دوسالانه روت لیتل ستر (Ruth Lyttle Satter) در ریاضیات  را به خود اختصاص داده بود، جایزه‌ای که انجمن ریاضیات آمریکا به زنان  تاثیرگذار در حوزه ریاضیات اهدا می‌کند.
*میرزاخانی و مدال فیلدز ۲۰۱۴*
مریم میرزاخانی روز  شنبه هفته آینده ۱۶ آگوست (۲۵ مرداد) در سئول و در کنفرانس جهانی ریاضیات  ۲۰۱۴ سخنرانی خواهد کرد. این کنفرانس بزرگ‌ترین گردهمایی ریاضیات جهان به  شمار می‌رود که هر ۴ سال یک بار برگزار می‌شود.
کنفرانس ۴ ساله ریاضیات فرصتی برای جامعه ریاضیات جهان است تا جوایز ۴ گانه خود را به برگزیدگان اهدا کند. این جوایز عبارتند از
*جایزه وانلینا :* (Rolf Nevanlinna Prize) به  برگزیدگانی اهدا می‌شود که نقشی فعال در توسعه جنبه‌های ریاضیاتی در علوم  فناوری ارتباطات و محاسبات داشته‌اند.
*جایزه کارل فردریش گاوس:* به تحقیقات ریاضیاتی اهدا می‌شود که کاربردی در بیرون جهان ریاضیات پیدا کرده باشند
*جایزه کرن:* (Chern) به پاس یک عمر تحقیقات ریاضیاتی اهدا می‌شود
*مدال فیلدز:* بسیاری از دانشمندان، جایزه فیلدز را - در  کنار جایزه اَبِل -  معادلی برای نوبل ریاضیات می‌دانند. اگرچه این جایزه  نه از نظر مبلغ و نه از نظر دوره تناوب اهدا  و نه از نظر شرایط دریافت‌کنندگان مشابه نوبل نیست اما مشهورترین نشان  جامعه ریاضیات به شمار می‌رود. این جایزه هر چهار سال یک بار و در این  کنفرانس به یاد جان چارلز فیلدز، ریاضی‌دان کانادایی به ریاضی‌دانانی اهدا  می‌شود که کشفی چشمگیر در جامعه ریاضیات داشته و در هنگام اهدا آن بیش از  ۴۰ سال سن نداشته باشند. هر دوره این جایزه ممکن است به طور مشترک به دو،  سه یا چهار ریاضی‌دان اهدا شود. 
مانند هر نشان و مدال دیگری در هر دوره و در اوقات نزدیک به اهدای این  جایزه هم در بین علاقه‌مندان این حوزه شایعات و گمانه‌زنی‌هایی درباره  برنده احتمالی مطرح می‌شود و حتی نظرسنجی‌هایی غیررسمی برگزار می‌شود.
امسال یکی از نام‌هایی که در این بحث‌های حاشیه‌ای زیاد شنیده می‌شود، نام مریم میرزاخانی است که *ممکن است در آخرین دوره‌ای از کنفرانس ریاضی جهانی که شرایط سنی‌اش اجازه می‌دهد، معتبرترین جایزه ریاضیاتی را دریافت کند*.  دریافت این جایزه اگرچه می‌تواند برای مریم میرزاخانی نقطه اوجی باشد، اما  شاید هیجان آن قابل مقایسه با لحظاتی نباشد که او ایستاده بر فراز تپه‌ای  سرزده از میان جنگل انبوهی از مفاهیم ریاضی، راه‌حلی را پیدا می‌کند.
وقتی از او پرسیده شد که چه چیزی برایش بیش از هرچیز دیگری حکم جایزه و پاداشی در پشت یک کار طاقت‌فرسای ذهنی دارد، در پاسخ گفت :«_قطعا  رضایت‌بخش‌ترین اتفاق، همان لحظه‌ای است که می‌گویی آها! لحظه‌ای که شور و  شوق کشف و لذت و شعف درک چیزی جدید را احساس می‌کنی و احساس اینکه بالای  تپه‌ای ایستاده‌ای و و چشم‌اندازی کامل را در مقابل داری. اگرچه در اغلب  اوقات انجام کار ریاضیاتی برای من مانند این است که در حال کوهنوردی طولانی  هستم بدون آنکه مسیر پاخورده‌ای وجود داشته باشد و یا حتی چشم انداز پایان  مسیری در تیررس دیدگان باشد_.»

منبع:خبرآنلاین

----------


## Ali0095

*سلام به هررررررررچی مرده

خوش به حالش نه بخاطر رتبه ای که اورده 
بخاطر اینکه توی رشته و زمینه خودش بهترین هستش*

----------


## Azad3h

من چندسال پیش سرگذشتش تو ویکی پدیا خوندم

----------

